# Residents: Pay for each push? OR Pay for whole season



## ibuildmee (May 12, 2011)

which is more convenient? Which is more profitable? 

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here we go. All seasonal for me.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Around hear most people charge per storm and some charge per push.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

a mix of both.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Locally I have enver heard of redidential seasonal or storm rates. Strictly per push, sanding exrta...this is why I bought my own truck and plow...one week we had multiple 10"+ storms, that one week cost me about $300 and thats a $25/push.


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

I am slowly working toward all seasonal accounts-right now its a 50/50 split of seasonal and per storm.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

A good mix of both, all our residential are seasonal contracts, where as all my commercial is either hourly or per push. That way it protects us both ways


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 80% PER STORM AND 20% SEASONAL.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

seasonal and price them right


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Of course whether it was priced right can only be known after the winter is over. We have family who live near Rochester, NY who paid $240 for the season to plow their driveway that will hold six mid sized cars. 

That guy was plowing for nothing before winter was half over.

All my customers are per push.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

South Seneca;1283981 said:


> Of course whether it was priced right can only be known after the winter is over. We have family who live near Rochester, NY who paid $240 for the season to plow their driveway that will hold six mid sized cars.
> 
> That guy was plowing for nothing before winter was half over.
> 
> All my customers are per push.


The key is to price them right. 240 for the season isn't priced correctly especially if it fits 6 cars


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Residentials for me are seasonal, 50% of the money up front and the rest by the first week of January. I stopped offering per push because I was tired of chasing money or having a customer tell me that they do not recall me coming on a certain day and don't feel they should be charged for it as well as other things.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

swtiih;1284094 said:


> The key is to price them right. 240 for the season isn't priced correctly especially if it fits 6 cars





South Seneca;1283981 said:


> Of course whether it was priced right can only be known after the winter is over. We have family who live near Rochester, NY who paid $240 for the season to plow their driveway that will hold six mid sized cars.
> 
> That guy was plowing for nothing before winter was half over.
> 
> All my customers are per push.


For that area it's about right,even a little high.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I've always offered seasonal rates for residentials but never had one bite, I consider them my bonus money these days, I plow them per push and have dropped half of them over the years to make room for larger jobs that pay the bills.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

grandview;1284097 said:


> For that area it's about right,even a little high.


Really? That seems crazy low to me. Doesn't Rochester get pelted with alot of lake effect snow? I live in western MA up in the hills, we get about 120" on average every season and I was very close to $1000/season to my plow guy at $25 per push...and I was complaining that my driveway wasn't getting cleared enough.


----------

